

What commands do you use the most? - leecho0

I recently discovered the usefulness of find (which makes up its clumsiness, forcing you to type -name to search, with the awesome -exec option). So I'm curious what commands do you find to be the most useful?<p>history | awk '{print $2}' | grep -v cd | grep -v ls | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr | head -10
(to look for your top ten commands)
======
peterhi
Here are the commands I use most frequently. However I find lsof and pstree to
be the most useful. Even if they are used infrequently.

    
    
      60 hg
      37 ./all.sh
      30 vi
      27 ssh
      27 ruby
      20 rm
      18 mate
      15 curl
      10 scp
      10 grep

~~~
leecho0
can you show some examples of how you use them?

~~~
peterhi
Well hg is the mercurial source control system. The ./all.sh is a script to go
over all the projects (there are more than 30 active at this time) and check
that they are you to date.

vi is an editor, as is mate (cli accesses to TextMate on the Macintosh). I
tend to use vi when just editing a single file and TextMate when working on a
project.

The ssh and scp are from deploying and managing projects to various machines.
curl is used for testing that various REST apis are working correctly.

I never realised how much I deleted things :)

------
lucumo
I love qalc. It's not really a command, but a command line application. It's a
calculator with floating point arithmetic, knowledge of units (even exchange
rates if downloaded) and some solving ability.

My top 10 commands is/are:

    
    
      201 ssh
      189 svn
       90 sudo
       84 rm
       73 ps
       70 qalc
       66 mplayer
       60 scp
       47 less
       46 cp
    

Interestingly, if I remove the ls and cd removal, ls comes in at only the
fourth spot. (cd comes at the no. 1 spot, unsurprisingly.)

P.S. I had to change the $2 in the awk command to $4, since I store dates with
the commands.

